# Eyes and ears for employment



## topnik74 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi everyone, well! I've been in Kissonerga, Paphos now for 2 weeks. my jobhunting has begun. I'm registered with few emlpoyment agencies, applying online and walking around  If any of you hear of jobs on the grapevine, please could you message me?  i have loads of experience in bars, cleaning and administration, the latter being favourable but will consider anything to get back on the job scene, thanks everyone for your time reading this.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

topnik74 said:


> Hi everyone, well! I've been in Kissonerga, Paphos now for 2 weeks. my jobhunting has begun. I'm registered with few emlpoyment agencies, applying online and walking around  If any of you hear of jobs on the grapevine, please could you message me?  i have loads of experience in bars, cleaning and administration, the latter being favourable but will consider anything to get back on the job scene, thanks everyone for your time reading this.


Hi Nik,
My concern is, reading your other posts you have moved here with a young child and no job. This is a very very risky thing to do and I sincerely hope that you will manage to find work that pays well enough to support you both.

I hope that everything works out for you.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## topnik74 (Oct 3, 2011)

Veronica said:


> Hi Nik,
> My concern is, reading your other posts you have moved here with a young child and no job. This is a very very risky thing to do and I sincerely hope that you will manage to find work that pays well enough to support you both.
> 
> I hope that everything works out for you.
> ...


no need for concern but thanks anyway I made sure i had savings etc so that i wouldn't get into any bother and im quite experienced at living abroad as i have done most of my life, oh i got a job today after an interview yesterday so thanks again for your concern.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

topnik74 said:


> no need for concern but thanks anyway I made sure i had savings etc so that i wouldn't get into any bother and im quite experienced at living abroad as i have done most of my life, oh i got a job today after an interview yesterday so thanks again for your concern.


Thats good news :clap2::clap2:


----------



## j14ynf (Oct 8, 2011)

*finding your new job*



topnik74 said:


> Hi everyone, well! I've been in Kissonerga, Paphos now for 2 weeks. my jobhunting has begun. I'm registered with few emlpoyment agencies, applying online and walking around  If any of you hear of jobs on the grapevine, please could you message me?  i have loads of experience in bars, cleaning and administration, the latter being favourable but will consider anything to get back on the job scene, thanks everyone for your time reading this.


Hi there ,
So glad you have found your new job so soon !!!! hope it all works out for you 
Just need to ask you, did you get it from any of the job agencies and what where the ones you went with and how good do you think they are 

We arrived in April live in Peyia and my husband is now going to look for a job.He is one of those guys who can turn his hand to most things 

Any advice you can give us 

Good luck with your new life Jayne


----------



## topnik74 (Oct 3, 2011)

j14ynf said:


> Hi there ,
> So glad you have found your new job so soon !!!! hope it all works out for you
> Just need to ask you, did you get it from any of the job agencies and what where the ones you went with and how good do you think they are
> 
> ...


Hi there and thanks  i found most luck aaplying for jobs online thats how i got my job  i was quite lucky aswell being the end of season coming up but i literally registered with every employment agency and googled all stes for staff wanted and applied all over the place. Maybe he could put an advert in the cyprus mail  i think its only 14 euros, i am still going to register with the job centre as even though i have a job its not iideal for me but its work until i find work, if your hubby is willing to travel there are far more jobs going in Limassol which isnt too far away, i also applied there for few jobs  

good luck to you guys aswell im sure something will come up soon xxxx


----------



## j14ynf (Oct 8, 2011)

topnik74 said:


> Hi there and thanks  i found most luck aaplying for jobs online thats how i got my job  i was quite lucky aswell being the end of season coming up but i literally registered with every employment agency and googled all stes for staff wanted and applied all over the place. Maybe he could put an advert in the cyprus mail  i think its only 14 euros, i am still going to register with the job centre as even though i have a job its not iideal for me but its work until i find work, if your hubby is willing to travel there are far more jobs going in Limassol which isnt too far away, i also applied there for few jobs
> 
> good luck to you guys aswell im sure something will come up soon xxxx


Thanx Nic for getting back so soon !!!, we are going to start the wheels in motion this week as holiday NOW OVER !!!

Hope the right job comes up for you very soon 

Take care Jayne xx


----------

